# Whatsapp can be used on desktop now.



## garnationpengu (May 12, 2016)

Like WhatsApp web we can whatsapp on our PC/laptop using whatsApp desktop. This will work as same like the WhatsApp web. Currently suitable for Windows 8 and higher as Mac OS X 10.9 and higher.
 Download desktop version WhatsApp  :: Downloa


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 12, 2016)

garnationpengu said:


> Like WhatsApp web we can whatsapp on our PC/laptop using whatsApp desktop. This will work as same like the WhatsApp web. Currently suitable for Windows 8 and higher as Mac OS X 10.9 and higher.
> Download desktop version WhatsApp  :: Downloa



had been waiting for this since an age. 
knew about the news and now glad that it materialised so quick!


----------



## lutenic (May 12, 2016)

Would this require Phone to be online as in whatsapp web?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2016)

lutenic said:


> Would this require Phone to be online as in whatsapp web?



I think yes, but i m not sure :thinking_NF:


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 12, 2016)

lutenic said:


> Would this require Phone to be online as in whatsapp web?



Yes, it does.


----------



## RCuber (May 12, 2016)

Now you can procrastinate without fear of your boss catching you staring at mobile all day!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 12, 2016)

Still needs the phone to be online. Mostly a web wrapper running on electron I think. Need something standalone that doesn't require the phone online :/


----------



## sling-shot (May 13, 2016)

Is that a Metro application? Why is it not available for Windows 7 I wonder.


----------



## vedula.k95 (May 13, 2016)

make a standalone one and then we'll talk.


----------



## garnationpengu (May 13, 2016)

Exactly like the whatsApp web the same Qr scanner method for syncing so the mobile needs to be online and consumes the same amount of data.


----------



## sling-shot (May 13, 2016)

One of the reasons given is security.


----------



## garnationpengu (May 13, 2016)

Standalone feature would experience lot of privacy issue. But it would be lovely if it is released.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 13, 2016)

garnationpengu said:


> Exactly like the whatsApp web the same Qr scanner method for syncing so the mobile needs to be online and consumes the same amount of data.



or is it whatsapp web webpage in a application? I guess they are too lazy. other people not willing to move away from whatsapp even it told abt telegram, etc

just downloaded, I'm sure its a winforms app with a webpage of whatsapp web!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2016)

kartechnology said:
			
		

> or is it whatsapp web webpage in a application? I guess they are too lazy. other people not willing to move away from whatsapp even it told abt telegram, etc


It runs on electron which can be said as mostly a web-wrapper. What I don't understand is why they just refuse to make a complete 3rd party app that doesn't need the phone to be online at all times.


----------



## lutenic (May 16, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> Is that a Metro application? Why is it not available for Windows 7 I wonder.



I am able to use it on Win 7 Enterprise. The installer for win 8.1 and later works fine for me. Only thing is it does not install anything. Need to execute the exe each time. Also, our LAN has disabled the access to whatsapp server so no use in office - both web and desktop app does not works at office. :'(

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> It runs on electron which can be said as mostly a web-wrapper. What I don't understand is why they just refuse to make a complete 3rd party app that doesn't need the phone to be online at all times.



I think i read some where that they are working on a proper Windows 10 Store Universal app which will support continuum.


----------



## yatishgaba (May 17, 2016)

Yes we all know about it. And i just love it. Thanks whatsapp team....


----------



## harryvent (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah, whatsapp can be used on desktop, but mobile network standalone in online then only it possible .


----------



## Johnny1 (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes Now WhatsApp also added Video calling Features for users, It is Great HD Quality for Video Calling as well as Voice quality also better than imo and Others Video calling App.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 19, 2016)

Johnny1 said:


> Yes Now WhatsApp also added Video calling Features for users, It is Great HD Quality for Video Calling as well as Voice quality also better than imo and Others Video calling App.



Do you even see the date before replying?


----------



## batool100 (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeah I can use it many time on my laptop.


----------

